# Outdoor gate egress (NOT pool or spa)



## Scott Jensen (Nov 6, 2019)

I have a situation where a building and fenced grounds are placed on lock down at night. It is a housing area for people in transition to and from homelessness.  The “ campus“ is in a bad area of town. The property is 90% surrounded by chain-link fence to keep the locals out.  We would like to close it completely at night. There is a staffed security office 24 hours a day. What type of considerations might there be for “egress“ in this situation? The gate we would love to lock at night (NOT a chain and padlock of course) would be OUTDOORS a good 50 feet away from the main entry exit portal to the facility.

Are such external gates something to consider seeing that any residents would already be outside of the building in the event of a fire?  Of course local staff would easily be able to unlock the gate by physical or electronic means in event of an emergency to allow flow into the public street. We could most likely integrate the gate into the fire alarm system so that it unlocks automatically as well…

Of course I’m thinking a delayed egress device would be one viable option… But is it even necessary? 

Any guidance or advice you can give here would be greatly appreciated!  Thanks for your time!

Scott


----------



## cda (Nov 6, 2019)

Install panic hardware, that can only be reached from the inside.

There is also a safe dispersal area, will have to find the criteria.

Most important thing is contact the fire marshal or head of fire department to visit the location, and see what you want to do


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 6, 2019)

Are you trying to restrict ingress or egress?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 6, 2019)

Check this one 

https://www.keylessaccesslocks.com/...MI_aT2t9jW5QIVoxx9Ch1XXQoJEAQYBCABEgIjkvD_BwE


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 6, 2019)

https://www.keylessaccesslocks.com/...MI_aT2t9jW5QIVoxx9Ch1XXQoJEAQYBCABEgIjkvD_BwE


----------



## steveray (Nov 7, 2019)

If you lock them on the site.....

1028.5 Access to a public way. The exit discharge shall provide
a direct and unobstructed access to a public way.
Exception: Where access to a public way cannot be provided,
a safe dispersal area shall be provided *where all of*
*the following are met:*
1. The area shall be of a size to accommodate not less
than 5 square feet (0.46 m2) for each person.
2. The area shall be located on the same lot not less
than 50 feet (15 240 mm) away from the building
requiring egress.
3. The area shall be permanently maintained and identified
as a safe dispersal area.
4. The area shall be provided with a safe and unobstructed
path of travel from the building.


----------



## Scott Jensen (Nov 7, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Are you trying to restrict ingress or egress?



Hey there... primarily restriction to ingress... though in a perfect world if someone scales the fence from the outside I would love to provide some delay to exit if possible.


----------



## Scott Jensen (Nov 7, 2019)

steveray said:


> If you lock them on the site.....
> 
> 1028.5 Access to a public way. The exit discharge shall provide
> a direct and unobstructed access to a public way.
> ...





That is great, thanks!  Question... what is the generally accepted interpretation of 'direct and unobstructed'?  Is a crash bar acceptable?  A push to exit button?

Scott


----------



## Scott Jensen (Nov 7, 2019)

mtlogcabin said:


> Check this one
> 
> https://www.keylessaccesslocks.com/...MI_aT2t9jW5QIVoxx9Ch1XXQoJEAQYBCABEgIjkvD_BwE




Thanks!  This is an outdoor gate application.  I'm not immediately seeing that this item is rated for such use (perhaps I missed it).  

Scott


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2019)

Your issue is similar to many K-12 school sites where we allow daytime lock-downs with areas of refuge provided.


----------



## Scott Jensen (Nov 7, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> Your issue is similar to many K-12 school sites where we allow daytime lock-downs with areas of refuge provided.



Very interesting... thanks for the feedback.  What is the egress from these sites during daytime lockdown?  Still have standard crash bars / push to exit buttons?


----------



## cda (Nov 7, 2019)

If you use panic hardware 

You can lock it in the open position so people can come and go


----------



## ADAguy (Nov 7, 2019)

or you can lock it and equip it with camera/alarms & delayed release mechanisms. Did this for a state hospital grounds.


----------



## Scott Jensen (Nov 7, 2019)

ADAguy said:


> or you can lock it and equip it with camera/alarms & delayed release mechanisms. Did this for a state hospital grounds.



Nice!  That is what I would much prefer... I have reached out to the local Fire Marshal for their guidance on the proposed gate. Thank you!


----------

